# To early to let out of cage?



## annabel_newbudgie (Aug 25, 2021)

Hey! I am new to this forum and would like some advice. 
I am new to keeping a parakeet! I've had him for about 4 weeks now, and I’ve noticed that he wants to get out of the cage, but I find that a bit scary because I'm afraid that he can no longer be caught. 
I'm fairly well on my way to taming him (he can sit on my finger with millet spray) but as soon as I move my hand, he flies away... what would you advise? Continue training first or let him fly (curtains closed and dangerous items are away of course)
Thanks in advance! hope you can help me!


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

annabel_newbudgie said:


> Hey!
> I am new to this forum and would like some advice.
> I am new to keeping a parakeet! I've had him for about 4 weeks now, and I’ve noticed that he wants to get out of the cage, but I find that a bit scary because I'm afraid that he can no longer be caught.
> I'm fairly well on my way to taming him (he can sit on my finger with millet spray) but as soon as I move my hand, he flies away... what would you advise? Continue training first or let him fly (curtains closed and dangerous items are away of course)
> Thanks in advance! hope you can help me!


Hello!
Welcome to the forum. I think you should give your budgie some more time. A few days/weeks. Place your hand on top of the cage several times a day so that your bird gets familiar with it and believes that it is no longer harmful. Take some free time and sit near the cage and talk to your budgie. By doing this for a few days your budgie will start trusting your hand. Once you think the budgie trusts you completely, open the cage(with curtains, doors, and windows closed etc closed). To make your budgie comfortable outside the cage you can put a few toys and fruits and vegetables. And other things your budgie likes to make it feel safe.
Hope what I wrote above is helpful. But still, you should wait for others to give their advice.
Good day/night.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Since you have a bird safe room, if you have the time to spend supervising your budgie for out of cage time, you can allow him out of the cage before he is tamed.
Do not have food or water outside the cage. You want to ensure that he has to go back into the cage to eat and drink.
You will need to be prepared to wait until he is good and ready to go back into his cage. Do not chase him around the room trying to catch him.
The easiest thing to do, is wait until evening. That way when you are ready for the budgie to go back in the cage, dim the lights. Do not turn them off, dim them.
Turn off any music or TV. 
If there is a toy bell in the cage, ring the bell and say "(name?) Time to go back in your cage now!".
When he goes into the cage, then give him a special tiny ball of millet as a treat.
My budgies are not hand-tamed but they learned (through positive reinforcement) when to go back into their cages.
*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 
FaeryBee have given you excellent advice and resources! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help!

Cheers! 👋


----------

